# Canada’s Air Force to be featured in exciting CBC documentary this fall



## Eye In The Sky (2 Sep 2009)

*DWAN/DIN Link* ( I didn't find a link on the AF InterNet site)

http://airforce.mil.ca/dairpa3/Documents/CBC_Cof_e.doc


*Canada’s Air Force to be featured in exciting CBC documentary this fall*

In celebrating the Canadian Centennial of Flight, CBC Television and Radio-Canada have produced an aviation documentary, Canada Above And Beyond: 100 Years of Aviation (Série Aviation : Pour l'amour du ciel). The production is a four-part documentary series that explores the revolutionary impact of aviation on this country and our great passion for flight.

The series will be aired nationally in French on Radio-Canada beginning Friday 4 September at 8 p.m. ET/PT and running for four consecutive weeks.   The series will be aired in English on CBC Television. Beginning Thursday, 8 October at 8 p.m. ET/PT for four consecutive weeks.

Filmed in high-definition, Canada Above And Beyond captures extraordinary stories of flight told by passionate individuals—from fighter pilots learning to navigate the CF-18 Hornet at 4 Wing Cold Lake, Alta. to a dedicated paediatrician who flies to remote native communities to treat young patients.  

In episode one, viewers meet an excited six-year-old boy awaiting his first experience on a plane as he sets off from Toronto bound for St. Lucia. Track superstar and Olympic medal winner Bruny Surin relives his very first flight from his native Haiti to a freezing cold Canada. The filmmakers also follow a group of retired aviation experts and engineers who are trying to recapture the magic of that first flight 100 years ago, by crafting a replica of the Silver Dart and praying it will fly. 

In episode two, viewers will experience the stories of courageous pilots who are trained to fly in extreme conditions, put out forest fires and map the backcountry from the air. Canadians have developed unique technologies and exceptional skills when it comes to flying in forbidding conditions. 

Episode three introduces viewers to remarkable individuals who offer hope from the sky, at home and abroad. Featured in this episode is a Montreal paediatrician who is both passionate about flying and devoted to her many young patients who live in tiny remote communities in Ungava Bay, Que. This episode also takes viewers along for the ride with the Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART) to parts of the world struck by natural disasters. The cameras also follow an airborne medical unit as it crosses the globe to bring home Canadians struck by illness. 

Episode four explores the amazing stunts of men and women who dazzle audiences with aerial aerobatics. The world-famous Snowbirds demonstrate precision flying and share the secrets of their success. A ‘wing walker’ takes viewers on a dizzying ride, upside down!  Military and civilian test pilots put aeronautic flight systems through their paces and push aircraft to the limit. And, in a poignant interview, Captain Robert Piché, reflects on his death-defying landing of an Airbus 330 in 2001 when he glided the fuel-spent plane to safety in the Azores. 

An encore presentation of the English four-part series, Canada Above And Beyond: 100 Years of Aviation, can be seen on CBC Newsworld, each Friday beginning 9 October, at 10 p.m. ET/PT.

These documentaries are available on the Radio-Canada.ca/aviation website, which also offers a great deal of information on past and present Canadian aviation, a calendar depicting different events across the country and a blog.    


For more on the series, visit www.cbc.ca/canadaaboveandbeyond.

For more information on the Air Force Centennial of Flight celebrations visit www.airforce.canadiancentennialoffligth.ca


----------



## Journeyman (2 Sep 2009)

Hmmm...."Exciting" "CBC documentary" -- you don't often hear those two phrases together


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Sep 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hmmm...."Exciting" "CBC documentary" -- you don't often hear those two phrases together



I was thinking _exactly_ the same thing!   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hmmm...."Exciting" "CBC documentary" -- you don't often hear those two phrases together





			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I was thinking _exactly_ the same thing!   ;D


Me three, considering the CBC's own news release
http://tvzone.channelcanada.com/Article3302.html
rates it as no more than "fascinating"  

Micro promo here,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBXeUu7QnQI
a bit longer promo here,
http://www.cbc.ca/documentaries/aviation/
and a chance to pre-order it for home viewing here
http://www.cbcshop.ca/CBC/shopping/product.aspx?Product_ID=ETART00198&Variant_ID=ETART00198&lang=en-CA


----------

